# France, quiet stop near Cherbourg?



## Europhil (Jun 9, 2019)

Hello! Our plans were made, but have been un-made by Brittany Ferries! Our ferry booking has been changed by due to Brit. Ferries as they've cancelled a lot of sailings that are now spare capacity due to the exit that must not be named (anyone else had this?)

So we now have overnight sailings both ways, bad news. (With £10 reduction, whoopeedoo). So we need to find somewhere quiet :dnd: to sleep on a Sunday morning in early September a few km away from Cherbourg. Can anyone recommend a quiet parking spot somewhere on or just off the D13 between Cherbourg and Valognes, or near Valognes please? Have looked online at Manche Tourisme and a few others, there are a few that look ok-ish, but personal recommendations would help. Thanks y'all!


----------



## witzend (Jun 9, 2019)

Europhil said:


> So we now have overnight sailings both ways, bad news.So we need to find somewhere quiet to sleep on a Sunday morning in early September a few km away from Cherbourg.



But won't you just have slept on the overnight crossing ? We usually have night sailing so we arrive fresh and can get under way

Brittany ferries have made several cancellations as the Pont Aven has been in Brest for several weeks after a breakdown


----------



## Moped (Jun 10, 2019)

There is a free aire in Cherbourg right next to the port in the car park on the south side of the old transatlantic passenger ship terminal. With free water and waste disposal. We use this if we have an early morning departure or evening arrival. 

The Super U supermarket car park at Saint Mere Eglise is a useful stop again with facilities and fresh warm baguettes and other shopping in the morning. 

We have used both overnight but it really depends on the plans post Cherbourg arrival or pre Cherbourg departure whether these are suitable as both have morning traffic either work or shopping related post 9am.


----------



## Dezi (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi, There is a free Aire next to Carrefour in Valognes   49.510872, -1.477562

Dezi


----------



## barryd (Jun 10, 2019)

There are a couple of cracking spots on the little peninsula near Fermanville just to the east (right on the map) of Cherbourg.  Not been for a while but I think they are on CC Infos or maybe on POI on here.


----------



## TJBi (Jun 10, 2019)

I had my plans changed by Brittany Ferries because they had laid on extra sailings, resulting in a change to schedules. I had the flexibility to change to a night sailing at very little extra cost, complete with cabin, which I can highly recommend. I also took the opportunity to change route, but that's another story.
The POIs (available to Full Members) include many locations on the Cherbourg peninsula, but particularly on the coast, some of which might well be satisfactorily quiet on a Sunday morning. How critical are the N13 and Valognes? You might consider a hypermarket car park (perhaps Auchan, La Glacerie which is closed on a Sunday, so most vehicles will only be going to the 24-hour pumps at the filling station), but there are far nicer places to stop!


----------



## Europhil (Jul 5, 2019)

Thanks folks, that gives us some possibilities. Brittany Ferries wouldn't give us a free cabin, only free lounge seats so we won't have slept well


----------



## witzend (Jul 6, 2019)

I,d go for a cabin for a few quid more you,ll gain a day. I,d not take the chance of not getting one by not booking it but some times they have a few surplus that they let go from the ships desk


----------

